# SRAM anti-rotation washers wanted



## stevew (8 Aug 2011)

Heading says it all !
Need a pair of these for a project using a dual drive but it's missing the anti-rotation washers. Thought they would be the same as Shimano ones which I have but the across the flats dimension of the SRAM axle is slightly larger than the Shimano one so the Shimano ones won't fit ....................Doh ! !


----------

